# Breeding



## Chance (Aug 10, 2005)

I have never breeded any fish before but i would like a go at it. I would like to breed Cichlids. UI have an empty 75 gallon corner tank to use. What are some cichlids that are not to difficult to breed thanks for the help.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lets see theres jewls texas convicts(dont try oscars theyre a real bitch) jack dempsys,severum,discus(hard cause tank needs to be helly clean),africans,midas(personal favorite to breed),citrenellum,festivum,faeste,firemouth,bartoni,green terror,featherfins,uaru,kribensis,and the frontosa


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

convicts are very easy, but get very aggressive. Kribs would work too.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i forgot about the keyhole


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd go with 2-3 types of shelldwellers. They are great little fish! You could have a LOT of them also. 3 types of at least 10 and a lot of shells with a sand bottom. Just ask water. They are very entertaining and require minimal work. Easy to breed also.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Solar-ton, you can't just mention every central american and south american cichlid that you know and say that they're easy to breed. I appreciate that you are trying to help but please put some thought into your answers. 
Chance, I've sent you a personal message that covers the basics you need to know, hopefully you'll have a better idea about the territorial requirements and basic setup that most cichlids need in order to spark off breeding.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Convicts are easily #1. Rainbow cichlids are pretty easy, especially if there is another pair of fish in the tank so that the pair bonds better. Target fish are always a help when I comes to breeding cichlids. I have Centrarcus (sp?) (flyer cichlids) That breed like crazy, but we have had a hard time keeping the fry alive (think the male was eating them). If you can get RD's to pair up they will make massive ammounts of fry, But you only have a 75 so having target fish with them may end up over stocking your tank eventually. Oh and Neets, they breed pretty easily also. And they can hold their own against a convict, Mine are in a tank with convicts and dovii. If your interested in a mix of cichlids you could probably get away with cons and neets probably a pair of cons and 2 pair of neets. Maybe a pair of neets ppair of cons and a pair of rainbows, but I think rainbows tend to vary greatly in temperment, so it's hard to figure out if they could hold their own or not. But none of those fish really go over 5" (ecept for the male con who could possibly reach 7"). These are just some of the fish that I haven't had too much dificulty breeding. Sorry it went on forever, but I home it gives you an idea.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What the hell are neets? Some kind of cichlid that you rekon is neat?LOL.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

No it's short for Neetroplus nematopus . But they are quite interesting. Went not in breeding coclor they are lgith grey with a black spot and when they go into breeding colors the turn almost black with a white spot.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Not breeding









Breeding


----------



## Chance (Aug 10, 2005)

I already had the big fish dont like them much. I would like to try African Ciclids like red zebras or yellow labs what do you think


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I agree with Simpte. I think breeding shell dwellers would be extreamly rewarding because they are so different. It would be so cute, a little community of shells and fish at the bottom of the tank. Not to mention you can fit so many and so many different species in it. Shell dwellers so get my vote!


"Solar-ton, you can't just mention every central american and south american cichlid that you know and say that they're easy to breed. I appreciate that you are trying to help but please put some thought into your answers"- Cichlid Man
^^ I agree 100%.


----------



## Chance (Aug 10, 2005)

What are shell dwellers can anyone show me a pic


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Jandaseve, I've always wanted to get my hands on some green eyed cichlids but I've never seen any around.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with jandaseve convicts are #1 easy lol.

Peacocks from Lake Malawi are relatively easy to breed can have empty tank and filter and they breed. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.cichlidrecipe.com/shellweb/shell_species.htm


----------



## Chance (Aug 10, 2005)

Today i just got 15 assorted Zebra fry. They are all about 1/2 inch long. D o you guys and girls think that would be a good start and let the grow up together. Wont that make it easier to sex.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, you already got fish but FYI, RD are ht eonly ones that get huge... Unless you consider a 6" fish very large...


----------



## Chance (Aug 10, 2005)

I dont understand what you are trying to say


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Just your coment about not liking big fish. I thought that you thought the fish I had mentioned were big...


----------

